#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Прошу помощи >  > > >  >  >  Быстрые способы очистки кармы

## Газонокосильщик

Посоветуйте быстрые способы очистки кармы.

Думаю, актуальность данной практики не вызывает сомнений.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Практика 4 безмерных, практика Ваджрасаттвы, памятование о смерти и временности всего сущего.
Вобщем что говорить... базовый корпус буддийских практик

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

Samadi, ну не будь же таким категоричным и прогнозируемым. В эту конфу, по ее оговоренному статусу, не только буддисты ходят...  :Wink: 

Карма скапливается на уровне Тела, Речи (энергии) и Ума (рефлексов).
Если я по своему СТРАСТНОМУ необузданному ЖЕЛАНИЮ сКАРМИЛ (породил причины) себе чего лишнего и не того, тело обязательно намекнет мне об этом СТРАДАНИЕМ от новой болячки (следствия).

По совету Samadi Вы можете год делать Ваджрасатву (при наличии передачи, естественно), но от внезапного отравления грибами и камней в печени и почках эта практика Ваше тело если и спасет то не очень гарантированно. 
Практически гарантированно наше тело спасет своевременная и правильная Клизма.  :Wink: 
http://www.universalinternetlibrary....ov/soder.shtml

На сегодня это самая эффективная, дешевая, быстрая, и поэтому немного болезненная практика очищения тела.  :Wink: 

Если же Вы хотите одновременно почистить Речь (Энергию). 
То когда Вы будете заливать в себя через орган речи литры соленой воды, масла и лимонного сока, а снизу живительные клизмы 
Не кричите, не охайте, не дергайтесь в судорогах над унитазом, а умиротворенно расслабтесь и читайте ВДОХНОВЕННО мантру ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЭ ХУМ или Ом (вдох) А(задержка) Хум(выдох).
А вместо льющегося из вас потоком, (да простит меня модератор), дерьма * визуализируйте нектар на БВЖС. А неизбежный запах трансформируйте в чарующие благовония. 

Итак, если во время этой многодневной Телесной процедуры вы наловчились  пребывать в расслаблении, тащиться от льющегося из всех Ваших щелей "нектара", исходящего запаха и радостно петь мантры  не обращая внимание на вздутый живот, то считайте энергию свою тоже худо-бедно почищеной тоже.

Чистка ума самая сложная вещь, поскольку его, этот неуловимый и пустой от самобытия ум, сначала надо обнаружить, а поскольку он в запутанной темноте невидим  как хамельон на помойке, юркий как Хуящерка в постели и скользкий как глист то искать его без ясного света осознанности будет тяжко.

Именно он, великий и могучий, обремененный по самое небалуй интеллектом, самому себе сейчас будет втулять, что мучить себя клизмами ни с того ни с сего не время и не место, что Вы внутри и так чисты как ангел божий, и что баловство все это, попахивающее мазохизмом...
И есть, типа, проверенные чужой жизнью действенные практики очищения...
Короче, задний умишко найдет тысячи веских причин оставить несколько кило дерьма при себе нетронутым.
Но он, верткий Ум этот,  как бы невзначай забудет, что практики Ваджрасатвы взялись с Тибета, а тамошние ученики в монастырях сигаретками, водочкой и свиными ребрышками не особо баловались. И постились постоянно в ретритах... 
А уж клизму чистой воды в зад, палкой по башке и розгами по заднице от рук учителя почли бы за счастье.

Итак если я однажды подкрадусь потихоньку к Вашему миловидному заду, без спроса сдерну штаны и засандалю обсуждаемый выше резиновый предмет очищения, и после этого очевидного акта вандализма и дикого попрания Ваших законных человеческих прав на внутренние нечистоты  
не увижу никакой рефлексии, не услышу никакого другого звука кроме может быть изначального А, не почувствую ни запаха, ни вкуса крови на своих зубах. Ничего. Пустоту одну. То вот он, момент торжества пустоты очищенного УМА над наполненностью человеческого разума!  :Wink: 

Ом Ваджрасатво Хум Пэ!
===================

* - "Если бы человеческое тело стало прозрачным и человек посмотрел внутрь себя, он сразу понял бы причину своего нездоровья. Так, некоторые из нас могли бы увидеть внутри своего толстого кишечника до 10 кг спёкшегося, прикипевшего к стенкам кала или 1-2 литра слизи, похожей на бурые водоросли, в которой копошатся глисты. На самих стенках кишечника - странные выросты, похожие на медуз или грибы. Так выглядят полипы. В своей брюшной полости, особенно в низу живота, они бы увидели скопление стеклообразной слизи. Особенно потряс бы вид собственной печени, нашпигованной камушками самого разного цвета, загрязнённой мазутообразной массой. У многих почки были бы запорошены песком, а у некоторых забиты камнями. Лёгкие заполнены слизью, а гайморовы пазухи у некоторых наполнены 1-3 стаканами гноя. Люди в возрасте за 40 лет с удивлением бы обнаружили, что около 1/3 клеток их организма стали старыми и не выполняют свих функций. Часть из них уже отмерла и своим разложением отравляет организм. Помимо этого они бы рассмотрели грязную кровь, отложения в сухожилиях, связках и многое другое, что поразило бы их" 

Г.П. Малахов  "Очищение организма"

----------


## Ersh

Господа, что подразумевается под "очисткой кармы"?

----------


## Бодхичен

Уу.. Ёрш, как всё запущено..

----------


## BOD

Зачем же ,гражданин BODHIBAHA,
так переоценивать значение    запора ? Может и здоровый  анальный секс припишется к тантрическим его методам?
Со временем, как утилита.  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Позвольте вас заверить:
В наши дни является наивысочайшим энтот baud   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Бодхичен

Клизма...
действительно хороший пример  :Big Grin:  
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> _Первоначальное сообщение от BODHIPBAHA_ 
> [B]Samadi, ну не будь же таким категоричным и прогнозируемым.


А где вы категоричность увидели, радимый?

//По совету Samadi Вы можете год делать Ваджрасатву

То есть вы уже делали год Ваджрасаттву и ваш опыт вам дает основания для такого вывода, правильно я понял?


//Практически гарантированно наше тело спасет своевременная и правильная Клизма.  :Wink: 

Каждый о своем  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Бодхичен

Ну чё вы, Крия-тантра ведь не для чайников же писалась  :Smilie:  А для нас с вами!!..

----------


## Ersh

Бодхи, это не ответ. Ну объясни мне, глупому!

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

> Господа, что подразумевается под "очисткой кармы"?
Ну например - Избавление от нежелательной рефлексии Тела, Речи и Ума, в ответ на внешние и внутренние раздражители.

Хотя зачем усердно размышлять над тем, что подразумеваается? Смысл мыслей ясности не много добавит.

Конкретный человек,  немного Обкосившийся Газонов и объевшийся пельменей задает конкретный вопрос. Его что-то внутри беспокоит и пучит, не смотря на полученные прямые передачи...
Можно долго обсуждать смысл написанных им слов, а можно используя немного ясности выкопать сущность его проблем.

Клизма безвредна, быстротечна, демократична, дешева а результат ее действия показательно чарующ.  :Wink: 
Что эффективнее, просто сидеть в лотосе на коврике и читать мантры или заниматься тем же самым на унитазе?

>То есть вы уже делали год Ваджрасаттву и ваш опыт вам дает основания для такого вывода, правильно я понял? 

Увы Нет, ленив я, 
но мои знакомые, у которых от Ваджрасатвы черная грязь через горло выходила, Клизму-матушку высоко оценили.
Зачем харкаться, если хоть что-то можно по нормальному, по Русски - через задницу!  :Wink: 
А если кто решит на 10 году курения печень маслом с лимоном почистить, то очень рекомендую ТАРУ в момент выхода камней попрактиковать. Иначе легко можно загнуться от интоксикации или забивания желчных путей камнями...

Интегрируйте, Господа, и объединяйтесь с новыми переживаниями.  :Wink: 

Если клизма не поможет, то можно простирания с поркой розгами совместить. Есть у кого такой опыт?

Ау, Газонокосильщик, выдай свой отчет по клизме на рабочем месте...  :Wink:

----------


## Ersh

Т. е. если правильно понял, речь идет о непорождении плохой кармы путем правильных памятования, мыслей, речи, поступков?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> >То есть вы уже делали год Ваджрасаттву и ваш опыт вам дает основания для такого вывода, правильно я понял? 
> 
> Увы Нет, ленив я,


я так и предполагал.
будете в таком стиле упорствовать - и у вас черная грязь пойдет, и клизмы не помогут




> Если клизма не поможет, то можно простирания с поркой розгами совместить.


Мне кажется это уже темы лично-эротического характера  :Smilie:

----------

Alex Dharmasiya (19.11.2012)

----------


## Газонокосильщик

ОК. Даю отчет по практике

можно обойтись без клизмы  :Smilie: 

утром выпиваем 3л минералки, обильно подсоленой 2-мя столовыми ложками соли (ну вообще кто сколько сможет, я 2л еле осилил)

ощущения: тошнота до рвоты, головная боль, озноб.
Желание вАды и утоление жажды соленой водой...
гАдость ужасная. Терпите.

Соленая вода в такой концентрации идет прямо в кишечник, промывая его. 
Переживаем возникшие ощущения, повторяя свою любимую мантру.
Потом бежим на толчек и изливаем "нектар".

Повторяем итерацию, пока:
1) не кончится соленая вода в бутылках
2) или не кончится терпение
3) или из нашего зада не потечет настоящий нектар или на худой конец чистая вода  :Smilie:

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

> я так и предполагал. 
будете в таком стиле упорствовать - и у вас, черная грязь пойдет, и клизмы не помогут.

Пусть идет, и чем быстрее и больше тем лучше.
Да поможет мне Тара и Ваджрасатва не загнуться сразу в этом потоке моих собственных нечистот. На БВЖС.

Даже не пытаюсь упорствовать, просто мое эго, Буддь оно изжито, в Буддизме всего полгода, не считая прошлых глупых жизней... ;(

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

> Мне кажется это уже темы лично-эротического характера

Ученические Розги и великомученичество на Руси, Дзэновские палки на востоке, простирания нагишом перед сангхой за нарушеные обеты, Яб-Юм наКонец  неужели все это сексуальное маньячество?

Если кажется что это эротика проведите личный следственный эксперимент... Могу даже порекомендовать Вам прелестную Клизматоршу... Free of Charge, ежели сможете остаться в недвойственности...  :Wink: 

Мне тоже кажется, что я Вас незаслуженно обидел.
Каюсь.
Давайте встретимся, Samadhi Undercover, 
Не исключено, что я в кармическом долгу перед Вами...

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Мне тоже кажется, что я Вас незаслуженно обидел. 
> Каюсь.


Не погрешишь не покаешься?!  :Smilie: 
Да мне то не на что обижаться. Мне просто кажется что юродство не ко всем темам одинаково безобидно, в смысле для юродствующего. Да и пока шутим/преодолеваем собственные комплексы на анальные темы, время то уходит. Драгоценного человеческого рождения.
По-моему глупо провести жизнь хихикая и подражая Клейну.

----------


## BOD

как же это?
 2HO водичка же тяжёлая-не из под крана, вовсе и не ядовитая.  :Wink:

----------


## ullu

bodhipbaha, а зачем это вы неправильно рекомендуете?
хотите что бы мы все тут померли от отравления из-за неочищенного до этого кишечника , да?

Хотя с другой стороны вопрос интересный. Если почистить печень то по-идее должно уменьшится злобствование. 

Кстати есть такой обьет - не есть твердой пищи после полудня.
потому что если есть после полудня жидкую пищу то на более пустой желудок легче сосредотачиватся и уравновешиватся вечером и утром тоже.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Регулирование состояний сознания с помощью пищи это дело интересное и эффективное. Но далеко не для всех. Т.к. изменения происходят на уровне довольно тонком. Чтобы изменения на этом уровне были важны и хоть на что-то серьезно влияли, нужно прежде трансформировать гораздо более грубые эмоциональные и умственные структуры. Иначе это как пытаться тушить лесные пожары походным методом.

----------


## Бодхичен

Лучше подчинять ум волей, а не причинно-кулинарными методами.

----------


## ullu

Изверг, чьей волей?
Ж)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Улла, чей ум того и воля  :Smilie:

----------


## Бодхичен

так-то  :Cool:

----------


## ullu

Сэм, но это ж зверство какое-то.  :Smilie: 

Начитывание Ваджрасаттвы или Ганапуджа это ж разьве подчинение ума волей?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Улла, ну если ты понимаешь что такое  этом контексте ум и что такое воля, то точнее не скажешь.
Хотя судя по "зверству" не понимаешь  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

Наверное точно не понимаю.
Мне просто кажется , что не изменять ум волей, а создать такие условия, что бы ум "раскрылся" сам собой.
То есть волю тут к другому месту прикладывать.

Например как с едой, я перестану есть жирную еду на ночь, а от этого создадутся определенные условия ( пусть и очень тонкие и хлипкие) и ум сам собой станет спокойнее.
То есть мне кажется, что так вот правильнее. Не пытатся изменить что-то, а попытатся как бы создать "среду" для того, что бы что-то само собой проявилось.
Объяснить я это не могу нормальным языком. Вот например я могу растить какое-то существо в воде, например. Вместе с этим существом будут расти другие , которые ему будут мешать. Температура воды благоприятна для их роста и неблагоприятна для роста моего существа. и вместо того, что бы отсаживать этих существ, освобождая для моего существа жизненное пространство я могу просто изменить температуру воды и мое существо начнет разростатся, а эти существа в воде такой температуры просто перестанут размножатся.
Вот.  :Smilie: 

Но вот у меня другой вопрос на самом деле. 
Ринпоче говорит, что нельзя совмещать очищение 6 лок и Ганапуджу.
То есть если мы выполняем очищение 6 лок то в этот период не рекомендуется проводить Ганапуджи.
А можно ли делать в это время подношения Чод и Санг?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Я только могу имху высказать: по логике вещей не следует и иные подношения духам, локапалам и пр. видам могущественных существ.

----------


## ullu

а подробнее можно пожалуйста? почему?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Ну почему почему. Не та публика собирается от 6 лок. Лишняя.

----------


## ullu

Хм...а я вообще не думала что там какая-то публика собирается при этом...хм..
Ок. Спасибо.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

имхо.имхо.

----------


## Аминадав

Есть четыре силы, очищающие карму:
1. покаяние
2. использование противоядий (насколько я помню, тут идет практика памятования, подношения, чтение сутр и мантр)
3. отказ от совершения неблагих действий в дальнейшем
4. сила опоры (прибегание к Прибежищу)

Самая мощная из этих сил - сила покаяние. Изменить прошое нельзя, да нам это и не надо: плохую карму определяет омраченное намерение, его и будем устранять. Конечно, удобнее это делать с опорой, в виде просьбы: христиане раскаиваются перед Богом, а мы  - перед Ваджрасаттвой или перед 35 Будддами покаяния.

Можно устранять омраченное намерение одного поступка (это раскаяние), можно - всех сразу (это покаяние). Нельзя путать раскаяние/покаяние с наращиванием чувства вины, самобичеванием. Последние приводят к ужастным результатам. Отличить эти состояния от покаяния достаточно просто: покаяние - воодушевляющая, радостная практика, а самообвинение вызывает унылость, тоску, апатию.

Практика Ваджрасаттвы использует все четыре силы:
- во время практики находишься в состоянии глубокого покаяния
- начитывается стослоговая мантра
- в конце практики выражается намерение не "грешить" дальше
- для очищения кармы мы прибегаем к Ваджрасаттве как к символу просветления.

Неимоверно более значимые плоды практика Ваджрасаттвы приносит, если до этого около года человек практиковал четыре общие основы (либо сделал стандартный 108-дневный ретрит по ним.)

----------

Alex Dharmasiya (19.11.2012)

----------


## Бодхичен

// Начитывание Ваджрасаттвы или Ганапуджа это ж разьве подчинение ума волей?//

Подчинение ума волей, это заставить себя сделать ганапуджу или сотню простираний  :Smilie: 
А когда ты целиком полагаешься на причины, то это уже не дзогчен.

----------


## Pasha

> Есть четыре силы, очищающие карму:
> 
> 2. использование противоядий (насколько я помню, тут идет практика памятования, подношения, чтение сутр и мантр)


поподробнее о противоядиях всяких и разных .если читать сутры очистится карма?

----------


## Топпер

> поподробнее о противоядиях всяких и разных .если читать сутры очистится карма?


Нет. 
Камма - это то, что уже совершено. Как вы можете её отчистить? Мы лишь можете создать новую камму противоположного свойства, чтобы "разбавить" плоды негативной. Или же развить состояния ума, чтобы плоды неблагой каммы были не столь разрушительны.

----------

Eugeny (19.11.2012), Богдан Б (19.11.2012)

----------


## Pasha

все можно изменить даже карму .Будда сказал что в человеке все не вечно и все меняется.

----------


## Pasha

может кому то поможет Ело ринпоче коментарий на Ламрим
Сила применения противоядий. От действия трех клеш — ядов имеются шесть
противоядий:
1) повторение имен Татхагаты. Есть специальная книга «Сто тысяч имен», где
перечисляются имена Будд и Бодхисаттв. Прочитывание их с чувством почитания помогает
очищаться от неблагой кармы;
2) повторение дхарани, мантр. Мантра Ваджрасаттвы, другие мантры и дхарани имеют
силу и помогают очищению от неблагой кармы;
3) чтение Сутр. Чтение Сутр Праджняпарамиты, Сутры «Поклонение тридцати пяти
буддам покаяния» являются самыми лучшими методами очищения. В Сутре «Поклонение
тридцати пяти буддам покаяния» имеется объяснение, соответствующее каждому имени
Будды. От чтения Сутры Праджняпарамиты могут очищаться проступки, накопленные в ста
тысячах кальпах. Нужно постараться выучить наизусть текст Праджняпарамиты. Есть Сутра
«Великая Нирвана». Говорят, что она обладает огромной очищающей силой. После ее чтения
проявляются разные знаки во сне. Наибольший эффект от применения этого вида
противоядия бывает тогда, когда, читая Сутру, человек размышляет над ее смыслом;
4) созерцание Пустотности. Проявление каждой клеши связано с невежеством, которое
проявляется как признание самосущности дхарм. Разрушение этого ложного воззрения
является сильным противоядием от клеш. Этот метод является самым лучшим;
5) действие, которое может быть противоядием, — это воссоздание символов Трех
Драгоценностей, например, восстановление ступ;
6) взращивание, усиление веры при созерцании образов Трех Драгоценностей.
Описанные шесть методов должны применяться не раз и не два, а многократно. Лишь
многократное применение противоядий дает результат. Большинство практиков в качестве
противоядия применяют чтение Сутры «Поклонение тридцати пяти буддам покаяния» и
созерцание Ваджрасаттвы.

----------

Alex Dharmasiya (19.11.2012)

----------


## Pasha

4 мантры от Еше от взгляда на них много карм очищается )
http://www.lamayeshe.com/index.php?sect=article&id=803

----------


## Akaguma

> 4 мантры от Еше от взгляда на них много карм очищается
> http://www.lamayeshe.com/index.php?sect=article&id=803


Ух. Как глянул, сразу почувствовал, как много карм очистилось.

----------

Топпер- (18.11.2012)

----------


## Pasha

> Нет. 
> Камма - это то, что уже совершено. Как вы можете её отчистить? Мы лишь можете создать новую камму противоположного свойства, чтобы "разбавить" плоды негативной. Или же развить состояния ума, чтобы плоды неблагой каммы были не столь разрушительны.


да не так все радужно в Тхераваде а убийство насекомых там большая кама?

----------


## Pasha

> Ух. Как глянул, сразу почувствовал, как много карм очистилось.


а 4 противоядия применили?

----------


## Akaguma

> да не так все радужно в Тхераваде а убийство насекомых там большая кама?


Если ненамеренно, то ноль.

----------


## Pasha

> Если ненамеренно, то ноль.


а если намеренно

----------


## Akaguma

> а если намеренно


Тогда и получается плохая камма.

----------


## Pasha

и что мне за это будет?

----------


## Akaguma

> и что мне за это будет?


У меня нет иддхи, чтоб видеть результаты действий.

----------


## Топпер

> все можно изменить даже карму .Будда сказал что в человеке все не вечно и все меняется.


То, что уже сделано - то в прошлом. Прошлое мы не можем изменить. Всё, что мы можем - влиять на будущее.




> да не так все радужно в Тхераваде а убийство насекомых там большая кама?


Не очень. Меньше, чем животных или человека.

----------

Eugeny (19.11.2012), Богдан Б (19.11.2012)

----------


## Pasha

но последствия неужели нельзя изменить?

----------


## Топпер

> но последствия неужели нельзя изменить?


Ненаступившие - можно. Давшие плоды - нельзя.
Но это *не отчищает камму*.

----------

Eugeny (19.11.2012), Богдан Б (19.11.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Нет. 
> Камма - это то, что уже совершено. Как вы можете её отчистить? Мы лишь можете создать новую камму противоположного свойства, чтобы "разбавить" плоды негативной. Или же развить состояния ума, чтобы плоды неблагой каммы были не столь разрушительны.


Это неправильное описание кармы. Карма это не только то, что уже совершено. Результат деяния это тоже входит в понятие карма. Причина-плод. Семечко яблони - дерево яблоня. Действие совершено - это причина грубо говоря. Но эта причина она не железобетонным грузом начинает пребывать в уме. Ее возможно устранить, ослабить силу ее. Это и будет очищением этой причины. Точно также как из ума исчезают заслуги - карма добротельных деяний при возникновении противодействующих факторов, например таких как гнев, нарушения обетов и т.д. точно также возможно устранение из ума негативных кармических причин, уже созданных при применении противодействующих тому факторов. Ведь Будда говорил о том, что гнев уничтожает разом накопленные за много кальп заслуги. Обратный механизм тоже работает. И благие причины и неблагие кармические причины могут уйти из ума.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Ведь Будда говорил о том, что гнев уничтожает разом накопленные за много кальп заслуги.


Будда такого не говорил! Тема, о том, что одна вспышка гнева уничтожает заслуги, накопленные за много кальп - байка-гипербола из народных форм буддизма, как и все, что вы здесь транслируете. Если бы одна вспышка гнева - действительно уничтожала все благие заслуги, то все живые существа рождались бы только в адах.

----------

Neroli (19.03.2013), Zom (19.11.2012), Богдан Б (19.11.2012), Тао (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Будда такого не говорил! Тема, о том, что одна вспышка гнева уничтожает заслуги, накопленные за много кальп - байка-гипербола из народных форм буддизма, как и все, что вы здесь транслируете. Если бы одна вспышка гнева - действительно уничтожала все благие заслуги, то все живые существа рождались бы только в адах.


А живые существа и так 99% согласно сказанному Будде отправляются в низшие миры. Об этом много говорится где. А насчет вспышки гнева вы ошибаетесь. Это не народная форма буддизма. 

Что касается пагубности гнева, [то вначале обсудим его] неочевидную136 пагубность. Во "Введении в практику" (6.1) сказано:
 "Все добрые заслуги тысячи эпох, 
заслуженные с помощью даяний 
и подношений Будде и подобным, 
уничтожаются одною вспышкой гнева." 
Это высказывание во "Введении в практику" почти дословно заимствовано из ["Краткого изложения парамит"] Арьяшуры.

В "Сутре проявлений Манджушри" говорится, что вспышка гнева уничтожает добродетельные заслуги, накопленные за сто эпох.

Однако во "Введении [в Срединность]", (3.6) сказано, что возникшая даже на миг гневная мысль уничтожает добродетели, накопленные за сто кальп культивирования парамит даяния и нравственности.

Каков же должен быть объект гнева, [способного уничтожить столько заслуг]? Некоторые говорят, что таким объектом должен быть бодхисаттва. Другие считают, что это может быть любой объект.

Мнение первых подтверждает высказывание, содержащееся во "Введении [в Срединность]" (3.6):
 "Все добродетели даяния и нравственных деяний, 
накопленных трудами сотни кальп, 
уничтожаются всего одним мгновеньем 
вскипевшего на бодхисаттву гнева." 
Что же касается субъекта, допустившего гнев, то, если на бодхисаттву гневается бодхисаттва, корни его добродетели уничтожаются, а если на него гневается не бодхисаттва, - тем более: так говорится в "Толковании "Введения [в Срединность]".

Также говорится, что неважно, знает или не знает [гневающийся], что объект [гнева] - бодхисаттва; основателен или безоснователен повод гнева, - упомянутые заслуги все равно уничтожаются.

Вообще, для уничтожения корней добродетели не обязательно, чтобы [объектом] гнева был бодхисаттва. Об этом говорится в "Собрании практик":

"И в Текстах арья-сарвастивадинов говорится: "О, монахи! Вот монах, обратя свой ум к искренней вере, простирается ниц перед ступой, [в которой хранится] волос и ноготь [Татхагаты].

- Да, Почтенный! Это так.

- Монахи! Этот монах столько тысяч раз обретет царскую власть чакравартина, сколько песчинок находится под покрытой его [поклоном площадью] земли вниз на протяжении 84000 йоджан вплоть до золотого диска137.

Тогда достопочтенный Упали, повернувшись к Бхагавану со сложенными ладонями, произнес:

- Бхагаван сказал, что велики корни добродетели этого монаха. [Но, хотя поклоны мы все делаем, чакравартинов так мало], Бхагаван, так как же сокращаются, истощаются, исчезают, уничтожаются эти корни добродетели?

- Не вижу, Упали, чего-либо подобного нанесению раны или причинению иного зла одним другом Дхармы другому138. Из-за этого, Упали, великие корни добродетели истощаются, исчезают, уничтожаются. Поэтому, Упали, из такого примера [понятно], что злонамеренность нельзя обращать даже к неодушевленным предметам139, а уж по отношению к наделенному сознанием телу - и говорить нечего!"

----------


## Кунсанг

Далее это в Ламриме Ламы Цонкапы говорится

Что же значит "уничтожение корней добродетели"? По этому поводу некоторые ученые говорят: "Происходит уничтожение способности быстро порождать плоды прежних добродетелей, и появление плодов надолго задерживается. Т.е. сначала проявляются плоды ненависти или подобной [клеши], но не бывает, чтобы, встретив условия, [благие корни] не принесли бы свои собственные плоды в будущем. Ведь если никаким мирским путем нельзя искоренить подлежащее искоренению семя [дурного поступка], то и клеша не может искоренить семя [благого деяния]."

Такой довод выглядит неубедительным: [во-первых], потому, что, хотя простой человек посредством четырех сил противоядий140 и не вычищает неблагое до искоренения его семени, [это семя], даже встретив [сопутствующие] условия, уже не созреет; [во-вторых], поскольку нет искоренения семени, даже когда благие и неблагие деяния истощаются, дав свои плоды, то, хотя их семена и остаются, они уже не могут производить плодов, даже встретив [сопутствующие] условия; и [в-третьих], поскольку при достижении [уровней] Вершины и Терпеливости141 стадии Применения [еще] не искореняются семена неблагого - причины ложных воззрений и дурной участи, они уже не могут привести к ложным воззрениям и дурной участи, даже встретив [сопутствующие] условия.

Кроме того, согласно прежней цитате142: "Деяния, которые тяжки...," - благие и неблагие деяния, [плоды] которых созревают раньше, хотя и задерживают на некоторое время созревание [плодов] других деяний, [мы] не можем считать одну эту [задержку] уничтожением благого или неблагого, и [этого никто] не утверждает.

Поэтому нельзя определять уничтожение добродетелей лишь как задержку на некоторое время созревания [их] плодов, иначе пришлось бы утверждать, что все сильные неблагие деяния, созревающие первыми, уничтожают корни добродетели.

Поэтому учитель Бхававивека говорит, что и очищение неблагого посредством четырех сил, о котором говорилось ранее, и уничтожение корней добродетели ложными воззрениями или злонамеренностью - оба делают невозможным созревание плодов, хотя [оставшиеся семена] и встречают [сопутствующие] условия: подобно тому, как невсхожее семя, хотя и встречает [благоприятные] условия, уже не дает ростка.

----------


## Топпер

> Это неправильное описание кармы. Карма это не только то, что уже совершено. Результат деяния это тоже входит в понятие карма. Причина-плод. Семечко яблони - дерево яблоня. Действие совершено - это причина грубо говоря.


Это и есть камма.



> Но эта причина она не железобетонным грузом начинает пребывать в уме. Ее возможно устранить, ослабить силу ее. Это и будет очищением этой причины.


А это каммавипака. Далеко не каждая камма в принципе приносит плод. Но это уже второй вопрос. Камма от этого не отчищается. 



> Ведь Будда говорил о том, что гнев уничтожает разом накопленные за много кальп заслуги. Обратный механизм тоже работает. И благие причины и неблагие кармические причины могут уйти из ума.


Боюсь, что Будда такого не говорил.

----------

Ittosai (19.11.2012), Zom (19.11.2012), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.11.2012)

----------


## Вантус

Кунсанг не в силах даже понять то, что цитирует.



> Однако во "Введении [в Срединность]", (3.6) сказано, что возникшая даже на миг гневная мысль уничтожает добродетели, накопленные за сто кальп культивирования парамит даяния и нравственности.
> 
> Каков же должен быть объект гнева, [способного уничтожить столько заслуг]? Некоторые говорят, что таким объектом должен быть бодхисаттва. Другие считают, что это может быть любой объект.
> 
> Мнение первых подтверждает высказывание, содержащееся во "Введении [в Срединность]" (3.6)


Таким образом, чтоб уничтожить добродетели, накопленные за сто кальп культивирования парамит даяния и нравственности, надо гневаться на бодхисаттву, а не на кого угодно. Далее уточняется:



> Вообще, для уничтожения корней добродетели не обязательно, чтобы [объектом] гнева был бодхисаттва. Об этом говорится в "Собрании практик"


Т.е. вообще, не за сто кальп, а, например, накопленные вчера добродетели не дадут благого плода, так как из-за гнева возникнут межающие получению плода следствия.

----------

Lion Miller (19.11.2012), Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.11.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Ведь Будда говорил о том, что гнев уничтожает разом накопленные за много кальп заслуги.


Если бы это было правдой, то миры, начиная с человеческого и выше - были бы пустыми. Их население составляло бы *0* существ. Подумайте почему .)

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2012), Тао (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Кунсанг не в силах даже понять то, что цитирует.


Дубль два

Вообще, для уничтожения корней добродетели не обязательно, чтобы [объектом] гнева был бодхисаттва. Об этом говорится в "Собрании практик":

 "И в Текстах арья-сарвастивадинов говорится: "О, монахи! Вот монах, обратя свой ум к искренней вере, простирается ниц перед ступой, [в которой хранится] волос и ноготь [Татхагаты].

 - Да, Почтенный! Это так.

 - Монахи! Этот монах столько тысяч раз обретет царскую власть чакравартина, сколько песчинок находится под покрытой его [поклоном площадью] земли вниз на протяжении 84000 йоджан вплоть до золотого диска137.

 Тогда достопочтенный Упали, повернувшись к Бхагавану со сложенными ладонями, произнес:

 - Бхагаван сказал, что велики корни добродетели этого монаха. [Но, хотя поклоны мы все делаем, чакравартинов так мало], Бхагаван, так как же сокращаются, истощаются, исчезают, уничтожаются эти корни добродетели?

 - Не вижу, Упали, чего-либо подобного нанесению раны или причинению иного зла одним другом Дхармы другому138. Из-за этого, Упали, великие корни добродетели истощаются, исчезают, уничтожаются. Поэтому, Упали, из такого примера [понятно], что злонамеренность нельзя обращать даже к неодушевленным предметам139, а уж по отношению к наделенному сознанием телу - и говорить нечего!"

Шантидева:
«Одно мгновение гнева может уничтожить плоды добрых дел, накопленных за многие жизни»

----------

Германн (19.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Если бы это было правдой, то миры, начиная с человеческого и выше - были бы пустыми. Их население составляло бы *0* существ. Подумайте почему .)


Вы уверены что 0? Поскольку кармы бесконечное количество и жс бесконечное количество, то это невозможно. Будда приводил примеры обретения человеческого рождения. Это один процент из ныне живущих людей снова получит человеческое рождение. В адах живых существ во много раз больше. Животных больше чем людей в миллиарды раз. Существ ада больше чем животных также во много раз. Это похоже на пирамиду в основании которой существа ада.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Т.е. вообще, не за сто кальп, а, например, накопленные вчера добродетели не дадут благого плода, так как из-за гнева возникнут межающие получению плода следствия.


Или позавчера. Гениальный вывод.

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

Мысль о том, что 1 вспышка гнева сожжет все заслуги за столько времени - она приведет к такому напряжению, что непременно сорвешься.... по моему.... но конечно воздерживаться от гнева полезно.... А сам гнев неполезен....



> «Одно мгновение гнева может уничтожить плоды добрых дел, накопленных за многие жизни»


но может и не уничтожить целиком? давайте оставим надежду....

ох.... последний раз гневался до валерьянки месяц наазад. плохо.

----------


## Ондрий

...
Далее эти Бодхисаттвы спросили Вималакирти: "Как Благороднейший Мира Шакьямуни Будда, проповедует Дхарму?"

      Вималакирти отвечал: "Живые существа этого мира тупы и их трудно обратить; поэтому чтобы обучить их, Будда использует сильную речь. Он рассказывает об адах, животных и голодных духах в местах их страдания; о местах перерождения глупых людей как о возмездии за порочные дела, слова и мысли, т.е. за убийство, воровство, похоть, ложь, двуличный язык, грубые высказывания, аффективную речь, алчность, гнев, извращённые взгляды; за скаредность, нарушение предписаний, раздражение, нерадивость, ошибочные мысли, тупость; о принятии, соблюдении и нарушении запретов; о вещах, которые следует делать и которые делать не следует; о помехах и не-помехах; о том, что греховно и что нет; о чистоте и скверне; о мирском и божественном состояниях; о мирском и над-мирском; о действии и не-действии; и о самсаре и нирване. Поскольку умы тех, кого трудно обратить, подобны обезьянам, для испытания их изобретены различные методы проповедования, так что их можно обучить во всей полноте._ Подобно слонам и лошадям, которых нельзя выдрессировать без побоев, т.е. пока они не почувствуют боль и не станут легко управляемыми, упрямцев и неподатливых этого мира можно дисциплинировать лишь с помощью горьких и резких слов._
(С)

----------

Дмитрий Белов (19.11.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> ...
> Далее эти Бодхисаттвы спросили Вималакирти: "Как Благороднейший Мира Шакьямуни Будда, проповедует Дхарму?"
> 
>      (С)


Но это не означает однако, что резкие и горькие слова являются чем-то ложным. Будда однажды удручил племянников Моудгальяяны, которые не усердствовали в Дхарме, показав им воочию их будущее место рождения в аду, если они продолжат свое поведение и они действительно бы туда отправились. То есть ад есть.

----------


## Magan Poh

> как называется сутра?


Вималакирти Нирдеша Сутра

----------


## Sten

> ...
> Далее эти Бодхисаттвы спросили Вималакирти: "Как Благороднейший Мира Шакьямуни Будда, проповедует Дхарму?"
> 
>       Вималакирти отвечал: "Живые существа этого мира тупы и их трудно обратить; поэтому чтобы обучить их, Будда использует сильную речь. Он рассказывает об адах, животных и голодных духах в местах их страдания; о местах перерождения глупых людей как о возмездии за порочные дела, слова и мысли, т.е. за убийство, воровство, похоть, ложь, двуличный язык, грубые высказывания, аффективную речь, алчность, гнев, извращённые взгляды; за скаредность, нарушение предписаний, раздражение, нерадивость, ошибочные мысли, тупость; о принятии, соблюдении и нарушении запретов; о вещах, которые следует делать и которые делать не следует; о помехах и не-помехах; о том, что греховно и что нет; о чистоте и скверне; о мирском и божественном состояниях; о мирском и над-мирском; о действии и не-действии; и о самсаре и нирване. Поскольку умы тех, кого трудно обратить, подобны обезьянам, для испытания их изобретены различные методы проповедования, так что их можно обучить во всей полноте._ Подобно слонам и лошадям, которых нельзя выдрессировать без побоев, т.е. пока они не почувствуют боль и не станут легко управляемыми, упрямцев и неподатливых этого мира можно дисциплинировать лишь с помощью горьких и резких слов._
> (С)


Ондрий, спасибо.  очевидно, что здесь "тупые существа мира" - это те же пашу индуизма. впрочем, и деление учеников на три разряда по способностям греет ноги под солнцем того же жаркого региона. 
тема, конечно, актуальная.. имею ввиду эти двойственные высказывания об обитаемых сосудах и соках. до нее, конечно, тоже дойти надо. но... это все хорошо показывает мне, почему при чтении ламрима я дико скучаю или чувствую, что говорят все это не мне, а какой-то необразованной скотине. не хочу утрировать, но такие мысли нередко меня посещают. а вот зато на лекциях ННР, к примеру, как-то все по-другому.
на лекциях же некоторых "драгоценных" (разумеется, по рождению), иной раз, обнаруживашь, сколько ж у них имеется времени на эту деревенскую дхарму. просто поражаешься. уверен, в чистых землях будд у них уже все на мази, от того и не ждут они Ее.. смерть то бишь.

ПС. не сочтите сии слова за намеренное оскорбление кого бы то ни было. на ваджрный гнев также не претендую. думы и наблюдения всего лишь.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> тема, конечно, актуальная.. имею ввиду эти двойственные высказывания об обитаемых сосудах и соках. до нее, конечно, тоже дойти надо. но... это все хорошо показывает мне, почему при чтении ламрима я дико скучаю или чувствую, что говорят все это не мне, а какой-то необразованной скотине. не хочу утрировать, но такие мысли нередко меня посещают. а вот зато на лекциях ННР, к примеру, как-то все по-другому.
> на лекциях же некоторых "драгоценных" (разумеется, по рождению), иной раз, обнаруживашь, сколько ж у них имеется времени на эту деревенскую дхарму. просто поражаешься. уверен, в чистых землях будд у них уже все на мази, от того и не ждут они Ее.. смерть то бишь.
> 
> ПС. не сочтите сии слова за намеренное оскорбление кого бы то ни было. на ваджрный гнев также не претендую. думы и наблюдения всего лишь.


Ну надо же, как кто читает Ламрим :Smilie:  Это лишний раз подтверждает- что Дзогчен, вероятно, гораздо легче. Там о  смерти памятовать и не надо, вероятно, как будто и у самого продвинутого практика не стоит цели прожить драгоценную человеческую жизнь полноценно.

Стен. Вообще-то в ламриме первые тома классифицируются по типу личности, и бодхисаттве следует знать все виды ПУТЕЙ, чтобы помогать существам продвигаться к уходу от страданий. Именно поэтому так подробно описываются всякие там ады и прочие вещи. Что касается классификации дурного и благого, и многое другое - полезно всем. 

Именно поэтому в Ламриме описаны три типа личности. Первый тип имеет целью перерождения в лучшей участи, второй - освобождения для себя и третий - освобождения, чтобы помочь освободиться всем существам. Вопрос, а насколько Вы сами понимаете, что именно относится конкретно к Вам. Или в какой степени относится к кому-то другому.

Есть методы и для необразованых скотин и для образованых деятелей науки и искуйства и стремительных Дзогченовцев :Smilie: 

Жаль, что Вы мало читали Ламрим и не дошли до главного :Smilie:

----------

Андрей Лиходедов (19.03.2013)

----------


## Sten

видно, самыми смелыми бодисаттвами в России являются все-таки женщины: не боятся высказаться первыми в общении с незнакомым мужчиной.  :Wink: 




> Ну надо же, как кто читает Ламрим Это лишний раз подтверждает- что Дзогчен, вероятно, гораздо легче. Там о  смерти памятовать и не надо, вероятно, как будто и у самого продвинутого практика не стоит цели прожить драгоценную человеческую жизнь полноценно.


ваши слова можно рассматривать как тонкий (и привычный для БФ) стеб над дзогчен ННР?  :Wink:  
я о нем упомянул по своим субъективным причинам.




> Стен. Вообще-то в ламриме первые тома классифицируются по типу личности, и бодхисаттве следует знать все виды ПУТЕЙ, чтобы помогать существам продвигаться к уходу от страданий. Именно поэтому так подробно описываются всякие там ады и прочие вещи. Что касается классификации дурного и благого, и многое другое - полезно всем. 
> 
> Именно поэтому в Ламриме описаны три типа личности. Первый тип имеет целью перерождения в лучшей участи, второй - освобождения для себя и третий - освобождения, чтобы помочь освободиться всем существам. Вопрос, а насколько Вы сами понимаете, что именно относится конкретно к Вам. Или в какой степени относится к кому-то другому.
> 
> Есть методы и для необразованых скотин и для образованых деятелей науки и искуйства и стремительных Дзогченовцев
> 
> Жаль, что Вы мало читали Ламрим и не дошли до главного


ув. Пема, это все для меня очевидно, и вопрос совсем не в этом. т.е. мой месседж заключен в другом. как бы так, коротко об этом сказать?..
прошу прощения за отсутствие имен и явок, но слышал от одного из ваджрных братьев такой случай. приехал их учитель очередной раз давать учение о бодхичите или пустотности.. не помню точно. из гелуг. одним словом, об основах Пути. уже много лет он к ним ездит, к "старичкам". и говорит, что, дескать, что ж они снова здесь собрались слушать эти начальные вещи, которые уже давно пора бы усвоить и пойти дальше? это был такой почти анегдотический случай для говорившего мне об этом. вот и я о том же.
моя реакция на цитату из писаний приведенных выше, это в основном только эмоциональный отклик, реакция на актуальную сиуацию, в основном в Гелуг, когда нас.. не буду обобщать, скажу конкретно = меня все пичкают и пичкают "низкой" философией, рассчитанной на животных = пашу. конечно, это не всегда так, и в частности в москве нередко проходят очень хорошие учения по сложным текстам. может мне так не везет, что я редко на них оказываюсь? если брать гелуг.
для гелуг вообще характерен стандартный подход к учениям, когда невозможно ничего сказать сразу, без предварительного перечисления основных пунктов ламрима.
на мой личный взгляд, при всей целесообразности этого подхода, он достаточно тяжеловесен, особенно, когда пытаешься работать со своим повседневным опытом и применять свои способности. короче, тяжелым бременем падает на мозг этот "золотой стандарт" и даже широкие улыбки американских лам, типа Барри Керзина, не помогают с этим справиться.

недавно много времени провел на учениях Кагью и отдохнул душой, увидев более практичный или даже прагматичный подход к учению и практике. там предлагают что-то сначала попробовать на вкус, а потом уже на эту тему теоретизировать.

а тут недавно "вернулся" т.ск. к учениям Намкая Норбу Р. и просто слушал, слушал и наслаждался..  ни о каких рогах и копытах речи уже не идет.

собственно говоря, такие вот контрасты восприятия.

----------


## Sten

> Именно поэтому в Ламриме описаны три типа личности. Первый тип имеет целью перерождения в лучшей участи, второй - освобождения для себя и третий - освобождения, чтобы помочь освободиться всем существам. 
> 
> Вопрос, а насколько Вы сами понимаете, что именно относится конкретно к Вам.


встречный вопрос: а насколько вы сами это понимаете?  я то вот потому и высказываю для вас "удивительные" вещи, что все время задаю себе этот вопрос. годы идут, а вопрос остается. но со временем вопрос становится все яснее и отчетливее. чего и вам желаю.





> Жаль, что Вы мало читали Ламрим и не дошли до главного


что ж вы так спешите с выводами?  ..не читали, не дошли.. откуда вам знать, что я читал и до чего дошел? верно?  :Wink:

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Пока мы есть карма всегда будет, хорошая и плохая... У Кармап, у лАм ринпоче у Далай лам, у народов у всех есть карма и как только вроде бы ее очистил, она еще больше и быстрее накопляется как марается быстро белое белье...  Поэтому сначала надо менять мировоззрение, так что прилипать не к чему было. Полностью. Много хорошей как и много плохой все одно, хорошо если бы ее вообще не было.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Самому себе карму чистить просто так не получится. Потому что любое намеренное действо по отношению к себе или для себя это уже  накопление кармы по идее. Но, если искренне извиняешься за содеянное осознанно признаешь, что так делать ни в какие ворота более, то тогда да пойдет очищение и карма отрабатывается там разного рода "очищениями" в малой или большей степени расплата наступает

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> ваши слова можно рассматривать как тонкий (и привычный для БФ) стеб над дзогчен ННР?  
> я о нем упомянул по своим субъективным причинам.


Я крайне почитаю ЧННР и Дзогчен, но, вероятно, предварительные практики Дзогчена как-то многими не учитываются. Отсель и кажущаяся "легкость". и "тяжелость" Ламрима. Но я вообще не склонна обсуждать предпочтения школ - каждому виднее, что ему ближе. Но, наверно - наслаждение лекциями - не цель в изучении буддийской философии :Smilie: 

Насчет Гелуг у вас крайне поверхностное представление. Скажите честно - Вы до какого места Ламрим дочитали? :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> встречный вопрос: а насколько вы сами это понимаете?  я то вот потому и высказываю для вас "удивительные" вещи, что все время задаю себе этот вопрос. годы идут, а вопрос остается. но со временем вопрос становится все яснее и отчетливее.


Как я понимаю? Я уже сказала, что последователи Махаяны стараются наработать мудрость в овладении искусными методами помощи существам. В силу этого они овладевают не только знанием реальности, но и знанием Путей - тоесть, как помогать каждому конкретному существу на каждый конкретный момент его развития. И в этом свете шравакам говорится то-то и то-то, и так далее - каждому свое. Кого-то надо обрадовать и придать бесстрашия, кого-то надо огорчить :Smilie: 

Но хочу подчеркнуть, что всем последователям махаяны, вроде, полагается равноценно развивать два собрания - добродетели и знаний, а без этого никуда никак. И памятование о смерти нужно, и понятие о базовой нравственности нужно и прочие "скучные" вещи - даже самым развитым практикам.

----------


## Нико

> видно, самыми смелыми бодисаттвами в России являются все-таки женщины: не боятся высказаться первыми в общении с незнакомым мужчиной.


Ну так... А чего и кого бояться-то? 






> прошу прощения за отсутствие имен и явок, но слышал от одного из ваджрных братьев такой случай. приехал их учитель очередной раз давать учение о бодхичите или пустотности.. не помню точно. из гелуг. одним словом, об основах Пути. уже много лет он к ним ездит, к "старичкам". и говорит, что, дескать, что ж они снова здесь собрались слушать эти начальные вещи, которые уже давно пора бы усвоить и пойти дальше? это был такой почти анегдотический случай для говорившего мне об этом. вот и я о том же.


А если одно и то же не усваивается годами? Прошу прощения, конечно, но у меня как по совместительству учителя английского языка точно такая же методика: если человек не усваивает изложенный и разжёванный ему материал, я буду повторять одно и то же много раз. Дальше не пойду. 



> для гелуг вообще характерен стандартный подход к учениям, когда невозможно ничего сказать сразу, без предварительного перечисления основных пунктов ламрима.
> на мой личный взгляд, при всей целесообразности этого подхода, он достаточно тяжеловесен, особенно, когда пытаешься работать со своим повседневным опытом и применять свои способности.


А что такое "сразу"? Поясните. В ламриме всё основное и содержится. Если кто читать его умеет.



> короче, тяжелым бременем падает на мозг этот "золотой стандарт" и даже широкие улыбки американских лам, типа Барри Керзина, не помогают с этим справиться.


Учение -- это вообще бремя тяжёлое для тех, кто хочет по-настоящему учиться, конечно. Лёгких путей тут нет.




> недавно много времени провел на учениях Кагью и отдохнул душой, увидев более практичный или даже прагматичный подход к учению и практике. там предлагают что-то сначала попробовать на вкус, а потом уже на эту тему теоретизировать.
> 
> а тут недавно "вернулся" т.ск. к учениям Намкая Норбу Р. и просто слушал, слушал и наслаждался..  ни о каких рогах и копытах речи уже не идет.


Ну, значит, по-Вашему, гелуг -- это "рога и копыта". Наслаждайтесь невыносимой лёгкостью бытия.

----------

Lion Miller (19.03.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (19.03.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> . . . прошу прощения за отсутствие имен и явок, но слышал от одного из ваджрных братьев такой случай. приехал их учитель очередной раз давать учение о бодхичите или пустотности.. не помню точно. . . .
> моя реакция на цитату из писаний приведенных выше, это в основном только эмоциональный отклик, реакция на актуальную сиуацию, в основном в . . . , когда нас.. не буду обобщать, скажу конкретно = меня все пичкают и пичкают "низкой" философией, рассчитанной на животных = пашу. конечно, это не всегда так, и в частности в москве нередко проходят очень хорошие учения по сложным текстам. может мне так не везет, что я редко на них оказываюсь? если брать гелуг.
> для гелуг вообще характерен стандартный подход к учениям, когда невозможно ничего сказать сразу, без предварительного перечисления основных пунктов ламрима. . . .
> недавно много времени провел на учениях Кагью и отдохнул душой, увидев более практичный или даже прагматичный подход к учению и практике. . . .


. . .
Тоже без имён для обращений.
Здесь в теме упомянули три метода преподавания Учения в зависимости от способности воспринимать: тупые, среднего уровня и высокого уровня развития - это о способности восприятия.
А упомянутый здесь же в этой теме термин *человек-животное* относится к другому. Если, попросту говоря, это три категории людей по голове, то термин пашу относительно человека - это по сердцу. Это называется:
*четыре вида человеческих существ. Вкратце, каковы их дхармы в этой инкарнации (и соответственно чего от них можно ждать; тупость и ум тут разные могут быть в любой из четырех групп.
Только это не проповедую, нет  :Smilie:  называю чтобы человек не заблуждался:
Дэва-манава - божественный человек. Стремящийся к соблюдению праведности, добродетельный, любящий, понимающий, сострадающий.
Манава-манава: человечный человек. Взращивающий при жизни человеческие добродетели и пытающийся избавляться от клеш.
Манава-данава. Демоничный человек, например ревнивец или алкоголик.
Манава-пашу - человек-животное. Эти люди истинно хуже животных.

----------


## Sten

> Я крайне почитаю ЧННР и Дзогчен, но, вероятно, предварительные практики Дзогчена как-то многими не учитываются. Отсель и кажущаяся "легкость". и "тяжелость" Ламрима.


доброй ночи!  очень рад, что вы так настроены к ЧННР и его ученикам, но я здесь и не собирался играть роль защитника или полузащитника. смею надеяться, что предварительные практики учитываются теми, кому это нужно. 
я боюсь, "мои впечатления о ламриме", как вы выразились, вам не станут понятнее, даже если я уточню, что я не имею ввиду конкретный ламрим Цонкапы или иной какой-нибудь. осмелюсь предположить, что для вас кроме него пока ничего более интересного (читай - важного) просто нет. 




> Но я вообще не склонна обсуждать предпочтения школ - каждому виднее, что ему ближе. Но, наверно - наслаждение лекциями - не цель в изучении буддийской философии


не стоит так цепляться к словам, за которые не видите смысла. "наслаждение" - это особенность восприятия и оценки, но просто не вашей в данный момент.  цель\не цель..  спросите себя через 10 лет, испытали ли вы это наслаждение хоть раз, поняв что-то из ламрима.. да где угодно!  тогда и поговорим 
а может я страстный поклонник Ваджрайогини? оттуда и наслаждение) откуда ж вы знаете?  :Embarrassment: 




> Насчет Гелуг у вас крайне поверхностное представление. Скажите честно - Вы до какого места Ламрим дочитали?


вы даже не спросили, что за ламрим я имею ввиду, а уже спрашиваете, где я там остановился. некорректно, однако.
например, ламрим Цонкапы для очень многих моих друзей почти настольная книга. видимо, и для вас. это хорошо - для вас! но я не такой "фанат", по своим причинам.

----------


## Sten

> Как я понимаю? Я уже сказала, что последователи Махаяны стараются наработать мудрость в овладении искусными методами помощи существам. В силу этого они овладевают не только знанием реальности, но и знанием Путей - тоесть, как помогать каждому конкретному существу на каждый конкретный момент его развития. И в этом свете шравакам говорится то-то и то-то, и так далее - каждому свое. Кого-то надо обрадовать и придать бесстрашия, кого-то надо огорчить


я вас понимаю, но мне лично такая позиция, которую еще и пропагандируют постоянно в гелуг (и в этом никакого зла не вижу, конечно), мне это кажется чрезмерно надуманным и даже во многом неадекватным в силу неподготовленности практиков из немонахов.  если говорить, например, о ламриме.. это ведь не "учебник жизни", не "книга книг", в конце концов. это просто методический текст. конечно, там много есть чего назидательного и чтото есть про различия живых существ.. т.е. их умов и пр. но на мой взгляд, учиться понимать людей по методичке - это не умно.  я всегда считал и считаю до сих пор, что учиться понимать надо на своем опыте, конечно, если способен это делать. но с практикой приходит и умение. если все время просиживать в медитациях над красивыми абстракциями, то не у всех на то хватит фантазии. не буду более продолжать эту тему. 
конечно, вы сможете помочь своим опытом и своим знанием. но я думаю, что эта ваша учительская претензия - понять и учить - очень даже преждевременна. я бы прежде, на вашем месте, постарался получить реальный йогический опыт: опыт хоть какой-нибудь "реальности", вами изучаемых предметов.
мне становится близок такой подход, в котором надо сначала познать т.ск. "самого себя", обрести какую-никакую адекватность и покой ума.. м.б. даже сиддхи, а потом уже думать о просвещении масс. а пока в гелуг вижу иную картину: все идут учить.




> Но хочу подчеркнуть, что всем последователям махаяны, вроде, полагается равноценно развивать два собрания - добродетели и знаний, а без этого никуда никак. И памятование о смерти нужно, и понятие о базовой нравственности нужно и прочие "скучные" вещи - даже самым развитым практикам.


кто спорит?

----------

Дордже (20.03.2013)

----------


## Sten

> А если одно и то же не усваивается годами?


а откуда такие опасения?!  я подобную "веру в себя" нередко в гелуг замечаю. предположу, что в том примере с ламой (может, это был Джампа Тинлей), по сути, он ведь не воздух хотел сотрясти, а, наверное, задуматься хотел заставить. как вам кажется?  не такие же мы и тупые, в конце концов. 





> А что такое "сразу"? Поясните. В ламриме всё основное и содержится. Если кто читать его умеет.


"сразу" - это когда лама на любой вопрос отвечает исключительно по "прочитанному Ламриму", а не из своего опыта, а лекцию априори читает для практиков низких способностей.  я, конечно, утрирую немного, но я вам не поверю, если вы мне скажете, что такого не встречали. обычно такое поведение Ламы объясняется его вселенским всеведением и, как аргумент, вероятным преобладанием среди присутствующих полудурков и новичков.  .. и это всеми глотается даже в Бодхгае или Дхарамсале.




> Учение -- это вообще бремя тяжёлое для тех, кто хочет по-настоящему учиться, конечно. Лёгких путей тут нет.


а я, конечно, в носу пришел поковырять  :Big Grin: 





> Ну, значит, по-Вашему, гелуг -- это "рога и копыта". Наслаждайтесь невыносимой лёгкостью бытия.


бояться каламбуров - на БФ не ходить!  :Kiss: 

для меня Гелуг - одна из сект тибетского буддизма. так получилось, что я слушал учение (и не только) от многих Учителей линии гелуг, как и вы, смею предположить. из них для меня ближе всего Ело Римпоче. хотя был и на учениях Далай-Ламы также. все это не отменяет моего права на собственный путь развития. и говорю я сейчас по сути только о том, что стандарт "заочного" обучения гелуг мне не подходит. вот и все.
поясню: "заочное" - это, когда надеешься на самообучение и все следствия этого: книги, лекции, копилка с Римпоче, форум и все исходящие. "очное" - личное общение с наставником или коренным учителем.
я стремлюсь и на пути к очному.

----------

Кунсанг (20.03.2013)

----------


## Sten

Леся Ди, вы все верно заметили.  :Kiss: 

более того, есть такой сборник переводов с китайского в 3 томах: "Тантрический буддизм", - а в нем, если не ошибаюсь, в Махавайрочанасутре, сказано о различиях сердец живых существ.. так там этих сердец сотни полторы! читал давно уж, потому боюсь ошибиться в названии сутры.

----------


## Sten

помню ж, точно! это была Махавайрочана сутра. глава 16. "Шестьдесят сердец". но их там подразумевается даже больше:




> Так вот, эти шестьдесят состояний иногда показывают множественные отклонения от истинной природы практикующего, либо, благодаря использованию сердца при практиковании Пути, вызывают движения от прежних занятий. Либо, иногда, пробуждают смешения, либо – последовательные рождения. Однако, во все времена, задержав сердце и воспринимая созерцание, естественным образом обретаешь следование чистому просветлённому сознанию. Даже когда ачарья [сообщает] ученику о равном исправлении сознаний, следует кратко удалять их по-одному.
> *"Повелитель Тайн, пересчитав первое, второе, третье, четвёртое и пятое [определённым образом], получим сто шестьдесят состояний сердца. Превзойдя три кальпы этого мира, порождают сердце, оставляющее мир"*.

----------

Ашвария (20.03.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Ребята да не то все говорите, как очищается карма? Как правило вот когда не знал не ведал, как говорится знал бы соломки подложил бы... а тебя со всего размаху фейсом об какой нибудь предмет ну или еще что то, вот это вот да, как говорят хорошее очищение пошло, ну или когда в аварию или какой то другой аксцидент попадаете, но чудом целы и здоровы или накроняк хотя бы живы остаетесь. Вот это вот очищение от кармы. Хотите ускорить? Всегда пожалуйста  :Wink:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ребята да не то все говорите, как очищается карма? Как правило вот когда не знал не ведал, как говорится знал бы соломки подложил бы... а тебя со всего размаху фейсом об какой нибудь предмет ну или еще что то, вот это вот да, как говорят хорошее очищение пошло, ну или когда в аварию или какой то другой аксцидент попадаете, но чудом целы и здоровы или накроняк хотя бы живы остаетесь. Вот это вот очищение от кармы. Хотите ускорить? Всегда пожалуйста


Это не очищение от, это просто созревание кармы.

----------

Neroli (20.03.2013)

----------


## Neroli

Что бы что-то очистить, нужно знать где это находится. Где хранится карма? Я ее тряпочкой...

----------

Сергей Хос (20.03.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Это не очищение от, это просто созревание кармы.


Да, созревание, но вот когда что то не хорошее происходит, то говорят еще что это очищение было очень хорошее  :Smilie:  очень интересно, но много раз подобное слышал и сам сталкивался.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Что бы что-то очистить, нужно знать где это находится. Где хранится карма? Я ее тряпочкой...


В тексте Нендро говорится, что все эти упражнения по сути очищают карму наряду с др негативами такие как эго и пр. Ну а по сути там получается так, что если есть еще эго то и карма все равно будет тогда накапливаться. На самом деле, если изменится взгляд на эго, то и даже если такие события происходят, то к ним меняется отношение, а сама карма при этом все равно будет работать.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Что бы что-то очистить, нужно знать где это находится. Где хранится карма? Я ее тряпочкой...


Это, кстати, действительно каверзный вопрос.
Говорится ведь, что в процессе умирания растворяются все грубые уровни сознания и в какой-то момент остается один лишь "изначальный ум ясного света". А он, как известно, есть "лишь ясность и осознавание", то есть чист от всего иного, от всего, что не есть он сам. Где в этот момент находятся "семена кармы" - и правда непонятно.

----------

Neroli (20.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Это, кстати, действительно каверзный вопрос.
> Говорится ведь, что в процессе умирания растворяются все грубые уровни сознания и в какой-то момент остается один лишь "изначальный ум ясного света". А он, как известно, есть "лишь ясность и осознавание", то есть чист от всего иного, от всего, что не есть он сам. Где в этот момент находятся "семена кармы" - и правда непонятно.


Обычный человек сталкивается в этот момент с переживанием черноты и теряет сознание. Ясный свет остаётся неузнанным.

----------


## Neroli

> Это, кстати, действительно каверзный вопрос.
> Говорится ведь, что в процессе умирания растворяются все грубые уровни сознания и в какой-то момент остается один лишь "изначальный ум ясного света". А он, как известно, есть "лишь ясность и осознавание", то есть чист от всего иного, от всего, что не есть он сам. Где в этот момент находятся "семена кармы" - и правда непонятно.


Какие у нас варианты?

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Это, кстати, действительно каверзный вопрос.
> Говорится ведь, что в процессе умирания растворяются все грубые уровни сознания и в какой-то момент остается один лишь "изначальный ум ясного света". А он, как известно, есть "лишь ясность и осознавание", то есть чист от всего иного, от всего, что не есть он сам. Где в этот момент находятся "семена кармы" - и правда непонятно.


Если это как то объяснить, и главное доказать, то и прошлые жизни о существовании таковых легко взаимоувязывается! Ну, давайте, доказывайте  :Wink:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Какие у нас варианты?


Честно говоря, не знаю.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Насколько понимаю, несмотря на то, что самсарное существо в момент смерти проходит через стадию ясного света, Бардо Дхарматы, и говорится, что оно его не распознает. И в источниках предлагается достичь такого уровня практики, чтобы *опознать* его и пребывать в этом состоянии как можно дольше. И насколько понимаю, бардо смерти сразу же переходит в бардо рождения(до вхождение во чрево), и таким образом " перепрыгивает" через момент ясности. 

Наверно,кармические ветра тянут дальше :Smilie:  Тоесть, вероятно, из тонкого состояния переходят в другое тонкое состояние, не заметя сверхтонкое. :Smilie:

----------

Германн (20.03.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> Это, кстати, действительно каверзный вопрос.
> Говорится ведь, что в процессе умирания растворяются все грубые уровни сознания и в какой-то момент остается один лишь "изначальный ум ясного света". А он, как известно, есть "лишь ясность и осознавание", то есть чист от всего иного, от всего, что не есть он сам. Где в этот момент находятся "семена кармы" - и правда непонятно.


Да, не понятно-где "сидит" в этот момент "нераспознающее сознание обычного человека", и откуда возникает далее омрачённое продолжение?

----------

Сергей Хос (20.03.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Честно говоря, не знаю.


плохо...  :Frown:

----------

Сергей Хос (20.03.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Ответ на данный вопрос скорее всего будет состоять из терминов форм и пр, прозвучит красиво и не понятно  :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

Если только знание перед смертью о том что надо зависнуть на том что и так придёт, не является упаей, и тогда Брахман с Атманом, благополучно того-воссоеденятся...

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Где в этот момент находятся "семена кармы" - и правда непонятно.


Дело в том, что камма не хранится где-то внутри вечно меняющегося тела или ума живого существа, но зависит от индивидуального "психофизического потока", который имеет опыт, влияния, чувства, впечатления и характеристики, и всегда готова проявить себя в различных феноменах и подходящих случаях и ситуациях. 
Т.е. также как например закон тяготения не является каким-то отдельным явлением, а отражает способ взаимодеийствия между материальными предметами, также видимо и камма являет собой закон взаимодействия различных феноменов.

«Где, уважаемый, находится камма?» - спросил царь Милинда Достопочтенного Нагасену.

«О Царь» - ответил Достопочтенный Нагасена - «Нельзя сказать, что камма хранится где-то в этом текущем сознании или в какой-либо из частей тела. Однако, зависимая от тела и ума, она дремлет, сразу проявляя себя, когда наступает подходящий случай, подобно манго, которое растёт на манговом дереве, и не находится где-то внутри дерева, а вырастает раз в сезон при благоприятных обстоятельствах».

(Вопросы Милинды)

Работа каммы - это запутанный и сложный механизм, работу которого полностью может видеть только Будда.

----------

Pema Sonam (20.03.2013), Богдан Б (21.03.2013), Жека (20.03.2013), Ритл (26.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.03.2013)

----------


## Greedy

По Нагарджуне суть зависимого возникновения познаётся именно через отсутствие необходимости "хранилища" семян действий. Они нигде не хранятся, так как лишены самобытия. Нет той "субстанции", которую надо было бы хранить.

----------

Neroli (20.03.2013), Сергей Ч (20.03.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> Дело в том, что камма не хранится где-то внутри вечно меняющегося тела или ума живого существа, но зависит от индивидуального "психофизического потока", который имеет опыт, влияния, чувства, впечатления и характеристики, и всегда готова проявить себя в различных феноменах и подходящих случаях и ситуациях. 
> Т.е. также как например закон тяготения не является каким-то отдельным явлением, а отражает способ взаимодеийствия между материальными предметами, также видимо и камма являет собой закон взаимодействия различных феноменов.
> 
> «Где, уважаемый, находится камма?» - спросил царь Милинда Достопочтенного Нагасену.
> 
> «О Царь» - ответил Достопочтенный Нагасена - «Нельзя сказать, что камма хранится где-то в этом текущем сознании или в какой-либо из частей тела. Однако, зависимая от тела и ума, она дремлет, сразу проявляя себя, когда наступает подходящий случай, подобно манго, которое растёт на манговом дереве, и не находится где-то внутри дерева, а вырастает раз в сезон при благоприятных обстоятельствах».
> 
> (Вопросы Милинды)
> 
> Работа каммы - это запутанный и сложный механизм, работу которого полностью может видеть только Будда.


Это всё понятно, в этом собственно и суть различия Тхеравады от других учений-утверждающих наличия нечто ясного-познающего -бесформенного-вечного (ибо нет причин закончиться).

----------

Сергей Хос (20.03.2013), Сергей Ч (20.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Это всё понятно, в этом собственно и суть различия Тхеравады от других учений-утверждающих наличия нечто ясного-познающего -бесформенного-вечного (ибо нет причин закончиться).


Причины есть только для возникновения чего-либо. Прекращение (ниродха) не имеет причин. Именно в этом смысле только Ниббана вечна и она есть всегда. Всё что мешает её реализации - это те самые причины возникновения различных феноменов, которые в силу непостоянства (аниччи) являются дуккха. В основе этого безначального процесса повторного возникновения [дуккха] лежит жажда, происходящая из неведения. С прекращением этих причин наступает полное и окончательное прекращение дуккха - т.е. Ниббана. А говорить о том, остаётся ли что-то после прекращения шести чувственных сфер, или не остаётся (или и то и другое) - значит усложнять не усложняемое. Такова точка зрения Тхеравады, при которой концепты типа "непрекращающегося (вечного) осознавания" и т.п. являются лишними. Есть ли оно или нет - это не так важно, гораздо важнее это то, что есть дуккха; есть причины возникновения дуккха; есть конец дуккха; и есть путь, ведущий к прекращению дуккха.

----------

Ittosai (20.03.2013), Богдан Б (21.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.03.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Если только знание перед смертью о том что надо зависнуть на том что и так придёт, не является упаей, и тогда Брахман с Атманом, благополучно того-воссоеденятся...


. . . В осознавании Праджня понятия Брахман и Атман тождественны в до-буддизме. Разве в Буддизме иначе?

----------


## Sten

> плохо...


не расстраивайтесь, на вопрос, высказанный Сергеем Хосом, есть ответ. как известно уже многим, все содержится в алая-виджняне, но вот, что же это такое и с чем ее можно сравнить - это уже большая проблема, по крайней мере, мне это было не понятно. вижу, что не только мне. все дело в знании различной терминологии и компаративистского подхода. буквально на днях посмотрел видео с Аланом Уоллесом о шаматхе. 1,5 часа - и все по полочкам. 

Алан Уоллес. Шаматха и випашьяна в дзогчен.
http://savetibet.ru/2012/06/06/alan_wallace.html

получите удовольствие.

----------

Ритл (21.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> не расстраивайтесь, на вопрос, высказанный Сергеем Хосом, есть ответ. как известно уже многим, все содержится в алая-виджняне


Так в том и проблема, что алая - сложное образование, а изначальный ум ясного света - простое.
Поэтому либо мы говорим о полном растворении всех элементов вплоть до изн. ума, который есть простой поток ясности и осознавания, и там негде храниться семенам кармы.
Либо в следующую жизнь переходит алая вместе с семенами, а это, по сути, индивидуальная душа, имеющая определенное содержание.

----------


## Sten

> Это, кстати, действительно каверзный вопрос.
> Говорится ведь, что в процессе умирания растворяются все грубые уровни сознания и в какой-то момент остается один лишь "изначальный ум ясного света". А он, как известно, есть "лишь ясность и осознавание", то есть чист от всего иного, от всего, что не есть он сам. Где в этот момент находятся "семена кармы" - и правда непонятно.


как я думаю, и в общем, так оно наверняка и есть, наша пустотная в своей сути реальность не может быть сведена к одному лишь сознанию. т.е. читтаматра отдыхает. пока мне не удалось ни задать корректно ни услышать от сведующих лам ответа на вопрос: а где, собственно пребывает сознание и ее тонкий ветер в бардо? т.е. что это за вместилище и есть ли оно?  как это обычно у меня бывает, пока ищешь кого спросить, сам все узнаешь.

мое мнение таково. в бардо есть тонкое сознание со своей тонкой праной и есть нечто "внешнее" - бардо, которое в на самом деле просто алая-виджняна. т.е. мы имеем известную формулу: бинду (сознание) + прана (тонкая прана) + нади (бардо (алая виджняна).

где находятся семена кармы в то время, пока сознание - осознанно или нет - пребывает в ясном свете?  я думаю, там же, где и всегда: в алая виджняне. Алан Уоллес сравнил достижение алаи с "черным преддостижением", т.е. здесь еще шаг - и вы в ясном свете. об этом он тоже говорит, только на примере медитации, а не смерти. просто, алая никуда от вас не денется.. вернее, вы от нее  :Wink:

----------


## Sten

> Так в том и проблема, что алая - сложное образование, а изначальный ум ясного света - простое.
> Поэтому либо мы говорим о полном растворении всех элементов вплоть до изн. ума, который есть простой поток ясности и осознавания, и там негде храниться семенам кармы.


для меня эта тема всегда была очень важна, поэтому я много что слушал и читал на эту тему. могу только сказать, что "растворение" не есть исчезновение. это раз. и что алая никуда не девается, это два.




> Либо в следующую жизнь переходит алая вместе с семенами, а это, по сути, индивидуальная душа, имеющая определенное содержание.


как я понимаю, в алае не хранятся "зерна душ". она все созидает, но в меру того, насколько ваше сознание, которое (что удивительно!) способно выйти за ее пределы, - насколько ваше сознание отождествлено со своими кармическими отпечатками и образами т.ск. извините, за отсутствие терминологии.
иначе говоря, если вы даже после знакомства с ясным светом ничего о нем не поняли и возвращаетесь в "реальность", то вы возвращаетесь ко всем свои прошлым отождествлениям.

----------


## Greedy

> Так в том и проблема, что алая - сложное образование, а изначальный ум ясного света - простое.
> Поэтому либо мы говорим о полном растворении всех элементов вплоть до изн. ума, который есть простой поток ясности и осознавания, и там негде храниться семенам кармы.


Чтобы решить эту проблему, Нагарджуна предлагает осознать, что ничто не обладает субстанцией, т.е. ничто не нуждается в том, чтобы его хранили, ибо нет "того", что можно было бы хранить.
И уже после этого рассматривать, что же собой представляет зависимое возникновение через призму всеобщей номинальности.

Т.е. вопрос о том, где хранится карма, сам по себе, не корректен.

----------


## Sten

> Так в том и проблема, что алая - сложное образование, а изначальный ум ясного света - простое.


да! поэтому алая виджняна - не часть нашего сознания, а то, что мы обычно называем Вселенная со всеми ее мирами сансары и бардо. а ум ясного света - это, как я понимаю, только обозначение состояния нашего, всегда априори локального (или интенционального, или точечного..), сознания во время его пребывания в состоянии абсолютной чистоты и разотождествленности - ясном свете.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Беру Кхенце Ринпоче:
http://spiritual.ru/lib/tainasmerti4.html




> Чтобы четко увидеть этот Ясный свет Дхарматы, необходима тренировка в созерцании, т.е. в установлении спокойного и ровного состояния, без мешающих мыслей. Постоянно сохраняя эту бдительность, ум становится способным воспринимать вещи не в их иллюзорной форме, а в истинном свете. *В этом состоянии видимость, не отделенная от ума, а являющаяся как бы его собственным отражением, растворится в самом уме, и тогда проявится изначальная природа всех явлений.*





> В момент же смерти появление изначального Ясного света видится явным именно благодаря Ясному свету дороги. Это и есть неожиданное узнавание изначального Ясного света, который на самом деле никогда не был отделен от нас. Происходит сознательное слияние, и эта реализация называется Ясным светом плода.


Надо разобраться все-таки до конца - что это такое, наитончайшее сознание :Smilie:

----------


## Neljorma

> Обычный человек сталкивается в этот момент с переживанием черноты и теряет сознание. Ясный свет остаётся неузнанным.


Не всегда так. бывает да, чернота и все. А бывает (точно знаю), проявляется у самых обычных людей Ясный свет. Даже у не буддистов. И после этого шансов остаться небуддистом не остается  :Smilie:  мешают... , ну, назовем их, изменениями в уме  :Smilie:

----------


## Sten

> Беру Кхенце Ринпоче:
> http://spiritual.ru/lib/tainasmerti4.html
> 
> Надо разобраться все-таки до конца - что это такое, наитончайшее сознание


да, стоит разобраться, пока мы живы)
согласно Алану Уоллесу, в первой цитате говорится о достижении уровня алаи в медитации (как бы снисхождении к ней) = реализация шаматхи.

----------


## Дубинин

Да, тут вопросы; если во время смерти остаётся только Ясный Свет Основы (причём у любого), то нет далее ни одной причины перерождаться?

----------

Сергей Хос (20.03.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Да, тут вопросы; если во время смерти остаётся только Ясный Свет Основы (причём у любого), то нет далее ни одной причины перерождаться?


Прекращение перерождений основано на обретении достоверном знания о реальности, а не о её фундаментальном преобразовании.
Это знание и необходимо обрести, чтобы не смотреть на реальность как разделение воспринимающий/воспринимаемое.

----------


## Sten

> Да, тут вопросы; если во время смерти остаётся только Ясный Свет Основы (причём у любого), то нет далее ни одной причины перерождаться?


и тут в игру вступает мотивация!  :Wink:  ..так как вам все равно светит переродиться, как только вы покинете свет Дхарматы.

----------


## Neljorma

> Да, тут вопросы; если во время смерти остаётся только Ясный Свет Основы (причём у любого), то нет далее ни одной причины перерождаться?


Вот тут правда не понятность. Говорится (везде, где об этом говорится), что кармические склонности втаклкивают нас в бардо и вынуждают принять соответствующее им рождение. А вот точно ли Я.С. переживается всегда в процессе умирания? С третьей стороны, после "клинической смерти" с переживанием Я.С. (а может к.с. пройти в черноте и всё) человек сильно меняется, но все равно же остаются омрачения, хоть и становятся менее активны.

----------


## Дубинин

> и тут в игру вступает мотивация!  ..так как вам все равно светит переродиться, как только вы покинете свет Дхарматы.


Там никто ничего не переживает и некому покидать-есть определение этого состояния-все с частицей "не", после него-нет причин никакого "после"-по определению этого состояния.

----------


## Greedy

> Там никто ничего не переживает и некому покидать-есть определение этого состояния-все с частицей "не", после него-нет причин никакого "после"-по определению этого состояния.


Зная, что фантазии - это только фантазии и ими сыт не будешь, - мешает ли это Вам фантазировать?

----------


## Neljorma

> и тут в игру вступает мотивация!  ..так как вам все равно светит переродиться, как только вы покинете свет Дхарматы.


Расшифруйте, пожалуйста, если можно.

----------


## Sten

> Там никто ничего не переживает и некому покидать-есть определение этого состояния-все с частицей "не", после него-нет причин никакого "после"-по определению этого состояния.


могу вас заверить, что вы ошибаетесь. может само состояние и таково, как вы говорите, но для того, чтобы понять, что вас ждет ПОСЛЕ него, вам придется позаботиться о том, что ДО него.

поясню. "Там" реально ничего нет.. согласен. но До - есть! и после будет. само состояние типа без причин, пусто от них. 
йогины достигают, а все как-то возвращаются обратно) почему не остаются там?!  мотивация = бодхичитта.. она как хвост ослика Иа.. прилеплена к попе
то же касается и индусских йогинов, которые даже сли достигают ясного света, все равно потом летят в свои миры без форм или к богам своим. (намерение у них было такое.. мотивация)
такова, видать, реальность.
что остается для нас главным?  мотивация! куда и зачем - два вопроса.

----------


## Sten

поясню. и До и После ясного света (осознали вы его или нет, все равно) - ждет вас Алая.. девущка такая  :Smilie:   а в руках у нее корзинка, а там зерно уже для вас кармическое созрело.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> поясню. и До и После ясного света (осознали вы его или нет, все равно) - ждет вас Алая.. девущка такая   а в руках у нее корзинка, а там зерно уже для вас кармическое созрело.


То есть из одной жизни в другую переходит не только наитончайший ум ясного света, а целый комплекс, с девушками, корзинками и семенами?
В таком случае чем это отличается от перевоплощения души?

----------

Богдан Б (21.03.2013), Дубинин (20.03.2013)

----------


## Sten

> То есть из одной жизни в другую переходит не только наитончайший ум ясного света, а целый комплекс, с девушками, корзинками и семенами?
> В таком случае чем это отличается от перевоплощения души?


по сути ничем, кроме одной важной детальки.. что души не может быть, т.к. в ясном свете вы узрели пустоту всего, в том числе и Алаи виджняны. не скажу, что давно это понял (или это мне так кажется)), но алая - это нечто, что созидает все (миры и пр.) для наблюдателя (Эго).  если бы этто было не так, то тогда просветление или мокша означали бы исчезновение сознания навсегда - в ясном свете или еще где-нибудь. и вопроса о других страдающих и остающихся (что важно!) в самсаре живых существах не поднимался бы вовсе. шмыг в дхармату и прощевайте!
как я понимаю, пустота (или там любая с ней тавталогия) доказывает только то, что все, абсолютно все сущее (реальность и пр.) - все это изменциво, т.е. лишего своего бытия: был Я - умер, был 20 век - прошел, бала Земля - распалась, был млечный путь - растаял и т.п.  и где же тут Душе сохраниться? на чем ей удержать свою тождественность?

----------


## Sten

если пустоту отрицать как несущественную для нас "живых"  :Smilie:   ..то, конечно, душа есть.  :Wink:  

в прошлом году я все искал ответ на вопрос: разрушимо ли "нерушимое бинду", последний т.ск. оплот тибетской души.  
просто слышал некоторые высказывания от Берзина и др. лам. так вот, докладываю: РАЗРУШИМО.  такие вот пирожки

----------


## Нико

> так вот, докладываю: РАЗРУШИМО.  такие вот пирожки


Молодец. Возьмите с полки пирожок  :Smilie: 

А откуда источники подобного доклада?

----------


## Sten

> Молодец. Возьмите с полки пирожок 
> 
> А откуда источники подобного доклада?


спасибо! предпочитаю алу парату  :Smilie: 

источники.. надо повспоминать. возможно, Берзин. вопрос тонкий.

----------


## Нико

> источники.. надо повспоминать. возможно, Берзин. вопрос тонкий.


А Вы напрягите память, плиз. )

----------


## Sten

> А Вы напрягите память, плиз. )


что ж делать, напрягу, раз надо. да и самому хотелось бы вспомнить. 
на берегу могу сказать, что "нерушимый бинду" - это всего лишь техническая дэталь т.ск., термин и больших философских "надежд" на него возлагать не стоит. помню, мое удивление. 
я тут поищу. надеялся на Дже Цонкапу, но там я когда-то почерпнул инфу как раз на тему моих предыдущих постов. неплохо бы было это сюда скопировать, т.к. вижу, что многие не догоняют, не верят. вспомнили бы основное положение Праджняпарамиты и до кучи неразрывность пары =  пустота + закон взаимозависимости. если об этом не забывать, то мои слова не покажутся слишком нереальными.
также и видео по шаматхе в дзогчен очень даже стоит посмотреть.

----------


## Нико

> что ж делать, напрягу, раз надо. да и самому хотелось бы вспомнить. 
> на берегу могу сказать, что "нерушимый бинду" - это всего лишь техническая дэталь т.ск., термин и больших философских "надежд" на него возлагать не стоит. помню, мое удивление. 
> я тут поищу. надеялся на Дже Цонкапу, но там я когда-то почерпнул инфу как раз на тему моих предыдущих постов. неплохо бы было это сюда скопировать, т.к. вижу, что многие не догоняют, не верят. вспомнили бы основное положение Праджняпарамиты и до кучи неразрывность пары =  пустота + закон взаимозависимости. если об этом не забывать, то мои слова не покажутся слишком нереальными.


Вообще-то понятие "нерушимый/ая бинду" -- это целиком и полностью из тантры.

----------


## Sten

> Вообще-то понятие "нерушимый/ая бинду" -- это целиком и полностью из тантры.


ну да. а вы это к чему?

----------


## Нико

> ну да. а вы это к чему?


К тому, что его не надо сопоставлять с Праджняпарамитой.

----------


## Sten

> К тому, что его не надо сопоставлять с Праджняпарамитой.


да я не бинду сопоставлял) я к дискуссии о ясном свете и алае виджняне) там у людей возникли сомнения и концептуальные блоки

----------


## Sten

не могу найти конкретный текст. не помню, есть ли он вообще? обычно все помню. значит, возможно, я просто сделал выводы из текстов и общения с ламами. по крайней мере, кое-что важное об этом бинду я вспомнил и это должно быть в Туммо Цонкапы или у Еше Римпоче. есть еще текст Лато Римпоче, но там все не слишком конкретно. 
меня в это теме про качества и природу нерушимой бинду занимают несколько моментов.

1) как известно, эта нерушима капля находится в центре сердечной чакры. на стадиях белого и красного света в процессе умирания ветра-праны из верхнего и нижнего отрезков авадхути входят в сердечную чакру, а затем в саму нерушимую каплю. она также, можно сказать, разрушается, т.к. составлена была в момент зачатия из белой и красной капель родителей и тонкого сознания, привнесенного из бардо. так вот, на этих стадиях происходит распад этих составляющих и в конце высвобождается тонкое сознание (ясного света) со своей тончайшей праной. их вместе также можно назвать бинду, как, кажется, и делает Логченпа.
в примечаниях к тексту Ламы Еше о блаженстве туммо сказано: "нерушимая капля (бинду) — красно-белая капля размером с горчичное зерно, расположенная в сердечной чакре центрального канала. В ней содержится очень тонкий ветер, опора очень тонкого ума." 
== т.е. это всего лишь опора для тонкого сознания, которое можно назвать сознаниея ясного света.
т.е. то, что обычно называется нерушимым, все же разрушается.

2)  к вышесказанному можно добавить, что Логченпа в своей Драгоценной Сокровищнице Дхармадхату постоянно использует слово бинду и, кажется, иногда как метафору, а иногда как термин, но всегда в более широком смысле, чем мы щас об этом говорим. и вероятно с намеком и на тантрические его коннотации. но здесь я воздержусь от полемики.

3) Алекс Берзин рассказывая о 4-х бинду Калачакры, расположенныхв 4-х чакрах, говорил, что их можно представлять как баночки краски, каждая с какми либо чистым цветом. а наши кармические действия и концепции вносят в эти чистые цвета свою палитру, так что получается, что карме т.ск. легко нас потом найти и идентифицировать. вот  :Smilie: 

из даже этих вещей я могу сделать вывод, что бинду довольно туманное понятия, а не только тантрический термин, и что все здесь упирается в высокую философию, о которой на форуме говорить бесполезно, а мне еще рано.  но, по крайней мере, его нерушимость видится всего-лишь эпитетом, о чем, собственно, я и читал где-то, но не могу вспомнить где.

----------


## Нико

Для меня нерушимое бинду тождественно наитончайшему уму ясного света и наитончайшей энергии, на которую этот ум опирается. Эта двоица неразделима. Поэтому и говорится о вечности существования простого "я". Как-то так.

----------


## Sten

а пирожок можно оставить? 8)

я думаю, что все наши странные и непонятные представления об этом бинду зиждятся на двух китах: а) бинду, которое есть тончайшее сознание мы представляем чем-то маленьким, величиной с горошину и при том при всем еще и в сердце. по-видимому, в других местах его нет 8)
б) мы невольно ставим знак равенства между этим тончайшим сознанием и Умом (Эго). 

вот и вы туда же: "Поэтому и говорится о вечности существования простого "я"." так?
потому это наше сознание для нас подтверждает вечность Я. Атман торжествует!))  на самом деле, для меня нет проблемы с атманом и пр., т.к. есть тут свои казусы и сложности. и главной сложностью для меня является как раз то, что наитончайшее сознание могут и называют бинду или каплей, или тигле, т.е. чем-тто точечными недвойственным по своей сути. метафора-обозначение не приемлет двойственности, иначе мы именовали бы ее как кофейное зерно или чтото подобное. сознание ясного света как пишут, основа недвойственного видения. и точка!  т.е. есть в этом презумпция чего-то единого, о чем часто мы и читаем как у Логченпы, так и у многих других дзогченовцев и каюпинцев.
но при всем при том те же авторы ставят знак равенства между Дхармадхату и сознанием ясного света. а оно у всех будд и вообще у всех одно!  как-то не похоже уже не похоже на кроху каплю.
с татхагатагарбхой тоже все сложно.
потом, эта тончайшая прана.. вроде бы мелочь) .. а из нее создается иллюзорное тело.

помоему, тут все очень нечисто и наши представления требуют ревизии.

----------


## Нико

Представление в сердце этой неразрушимой капли -- не более чем приём визуализации, техника, так сказать, имхо.

----------

